# 3 Common Potty Training Mistakes (Short Article)



## lilypad911 (Aug 21, 2014)

Hey All!

My name is Karen I am pretty new to the forum and I know a lot of parents have lots of challenges (maybe too soft of a word :wink: ) with potty training their child. I wrote a short article about 3 common mistakes that most parents make when trying to potty train their child.

The link is here: http://pottytrainingexperts.wordpre...parents-make-when-potty-training-their-child/

I made the article concise so it gets straight into the meat of it so you could take action immediately.

Again for the article click here: http://pottytrainingexperts.wordpre...parents-make-when-potty-training-their-child/

P.S: If you have any questions/comments/feedback or anything else feel free to leave a comment below, send me a PM, or write a comment on the article post (this is the fastest way to get a response).


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

your link doesnt work


----------



## lilypad911 (Aug 21, 2014)

hey sry about that lilstar. seems to be a technical issue. am working on it.


----------



## lilypad911 (Aug 21, 2014)

Hey everyone its all fixed. Thanks Lil Star for the heads up!


----------



## sleepyhollows1234 (Aug 21, 2014)

Hey Karen thanks for sharing your article its great information.
Just have one question if I let my daougher have her favorate treat (rice crispies) would that be under extrinsitc or intrinsic? Because since she did something correct she gets a treat and feels better wouldn’t that be intrisitc? But a piece of me also feels its extrinsic because it’s a reward.
If you could help clear this up with me it would be great. Thanks again Karen for the info.:thumb


----------



## lilypad911 (Aug 21, 2014)

Hey SleepyHollows, I totally understand how the two terms can get kinda confusing. 
Think of it this way:

Extrinsic reward: Something you give them because they did something well.

Intrinsic Reward: A feeling or reward that they can only give to themselves because they did something well.

So to answer your question a treat would be an extrinsic reward.


----------



## sleepyhollows1234 (Aug 21, 2014)

Okay thanks for clearing it up Karen.


----------



## lilypad911 (Aug 21, 2014)

Always Here to help  !


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

May I respectfully suggest you change the title to something slightly more positive. What about "three ways to make potty training easier"? I haven't read the article yet and I'm already sitting here thinking "really? Your first post here is to tell us how we've "messed up" and you have all the answers?" I'm sure that's not your intention but it's how it comes across to me.


----------



## lilypad911 (Aug 21, 2014)

Hey katelove. I sincerely apologize if I offended you, and your right that definitely was not my intention to come across that way. Just changed the title. Thanks for your help and feedback


----------

